

Twitter Bootstrap Is Ruining the Internet - joshuap
http://distancetohere.com/twitter-bootstrap-is-ruining-the-internet/

======
masonhensley
If you are going to use bootstrap, try to at least spend an hour or two
personalizing it.

~~~
loceng
You should only do heavy personalization once you're more sure that everything
is in a layout that it will need to be. With the projects I'm working on even
the smallest new information or feature being added to a page could totally
change what the best functional layout and look is. With my own projects I've
done hundreads of fairly drastic layout shifts - they are evolutions from
ideas and eureka moments. Frameworks should be used to play around with the
look to feel how the UX would be. It will be very difficult to determine full
effects of design until you have substantial traffic and are able to cohort
testing though, though a good designer will have this as an intuitive nature.
Having data such as that click/cursor heatmaps divided into power users, first
time visitors, etc. is invaluable as well for testing use-theories.

